# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Небольшие интересные игры >  Ферма мания 2

## Lapo4ka1303

Успели соскучиться по свежему воздуху, запаху свежескошенной травы и собственному уголку тишины и спокойствия? Окончательно устали от городской суеты и шума? Тогда вы точно по адресу! Ведь Анна снова с нами! И она уж точно не упустит возможности доказать на деле, кто здесь настоящий фермер!
     Вместе с ней вы сможете почувствовать себя владельцем прекрасной фермы, высаживать разнообразные овощи и фрукты, разводить домашних животных, а также печь ароматные пироги и кексы, изготовлять вкуснейшие молочные продукты, вязать тёплые шерстяные носки и многое-многое другое! А если урожай превзойдёт все Ваши ожидания, можно смело идти на рынок или в магазин! Только будьте внимательны: вредителей везде хватает, а с посадкой лучше управиться до ночи, хотя поиграть в сумерках тоже весело!
    Пусть именно Ваша ферма станет самой красивой и доходной! Докажите всем, что Вы способны на большее!

Скриншоты:




Скачать игру:    http://letitbit.net/download/1584.11...nia_2.rar.html

----------

